# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  dented colorbond fence

## ch5658am

My sister in-law's teenage son has just dented her brand new colorbond fence. Any ideas on best way to remove dents?

----------


## Uncle Bob

A planishing hammer and dolly. Goggle those terms, there's plently of you tube videos.
Failing that, replace the sheet.

----------


## ch5658am

Thanks for that I will give the hammer a go. At least if it doesnt work I can still replace the panels

----------


## Whitey66

> My sister in-law's teenage son has just dented her brand new colorbond fence. Any ideas on best way to remove dents?

  Replace the sheets using the teenage sons money,that will stop it from happening again  :Wink:

----------

